# help with booking



## bob (Feb 4, 2018)

howdy,

i am looking for help booking a somewhat complicated trip

i t will be two from alb to emy for a week. then two from emy to chi. then one continuing to alb with the other going to lmy for two weeks then heading back to alb.

i would just as soon book online if i can.

thanks

bob


----------



## PVD (Feb 4, 2018)

LMY as in Lamy, NM ? An Eastbound CZ wont make CHI in time to connect to a Westbound SWC I'm pretty sure it would involve an overnight.. Galesburg might be the best hope. Might be better to go down the coast to LA and take an Eastbound Chief That would involve an overnight in LA.. Take a careful look at schedules, I might have this wrong.


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2018)

ALB is Albany–Rensselaer station in New York.
*Alb*uquerque, NM is ABQ.

EMY is Emeryville, CA
And as noted LMY is Lamy, NM.

Please clear up where it is you want to start from and go to.


----------



## PVD (Feb 4, 2018)

Good point, I was thinking Albany, as in LSL to CHI and connect to a Westbound....ABQ would be a whole different ball game.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 4, 2018)

Book these as separate reservations:

(2 people): Southwest Chief from Albuquerque to Los Angeles - transfer in Los Angeles to the Coast Starlight to Emeryville

(2 people): California Zephyr from Emeryville to Chicago

(1 person): Southwest Chief from Chicago to Lamy

(Other person): Southwest Chief from Chicago to Albuquerque

-=-

If you plan to have a sleeper from Chicago to Lamy/Albuquerque, do it this way:

(2 people): Southwest Chief from Chicago to Lamy

(1 person): Southwest Chief from Lamy to Albuquerque - if you plan to stay in your sleeper, you will have to call Amtrak since there is no way to choose your room. They can make sure you keep the same room/bedroom between Lamy and Albuquerque.

-=-

Another option (just for fun and if you have time):

(2 people) Southwest Chief from Chicago to Lamy

Take the van from Lamy to Santa Fe

Catch the Rail Runner from Santa Fe to Albuquerque






-=-

I'm sure if there's a better way to do this, others will chime in. Short of calling an agent to book the entire thing, that's how I would do it.


----------



## bob (Feb 5, 2018)

bob said:


> howdy,
> 
> i am looking for help booking a somewhat complicated trip
> 
> ...


sorry that wasn't clear enough. two plan to leave albany ny.on the lsl in a roomette to Chicago then take a bedroom to emmeryville (sp?) on the zephyr

.then two take a bedroom from emmeryville back to chicago.on the zephyr.

at that point one person will contnue on to albany ny in a roomette on the lsl one person will spend a night in chicago and the take a roomette on the chief to lamy. after two weeks that person will take a roomette on the chief to chicago then a roomette on the lsl to albany.

we like to travel together so that is why we are both going back to chicago on the zephyr before we split up.

thank you

bob


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 5, 2018)

This has to be booked as separate reservations. Any segments where passengers are traveling identical trains in identical classes (whether or not sharing a room) can be booked in a single reservation, but where you split up, it has to be booked separately.

So, you could book ALB-CHI-EMY and EMY-CHI in one reservation (whether multi-city or two one-ways shouldn't make a difference).

However, CHI-ALB and CHI-LMY have to be booked separately as there is no way for the reservation system to put multiple passengers on non-identical itineraries on the same reservation.


----------



## bob (Feb 5, 2018)

thanks trogdor. i wasn't sure how to do this online and i managed to confuse myself and my computer

bob


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 5, 2018)

On the return from EMY, if you want to avoid the overnight in Chicago, the 2nd person could get off in Galesburg (GBB) and catch the Southwest Chief that same day.

You will still have book a separate trip from GBB to LMY, but you can book 2 from ALB to EMY. If you want to remain in the room from GBB to CHI (and don’t mind paying a little extra), you could book 2 to CHI. But if you don’t mind being in coach for that short 1 in coach to CHI and a roomette to ALB.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Also one thing to remember if booking round-trip instead of one-ways: If you cancel an early segment, or even if the conductor fails to scan your ticket within a certain time, all your remaining trips are automatically canceled. Many prefer to book one-ways instead of round trips for that reason.


----------

